# Tyco Pro/AFX track flea market score



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

The usual 9" corners and straights,some 6" straights and corners,start/lap counter and a shifter controller.Not too bad for $14.I`m keeping the couple pcs of A/FX track but have no use for the Tyco.What is this stuff worth?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Are there any short chicane-looking adapters to hook the track up to L&J track? Someone once posted here that they can be hard to find. 

That 4-speed controller is a neat conversation piece. I picked one up at a show a couple years ago. Bonus that yours has the box with it. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

No adapters but yeah that 4 speed shifter is cool-worth anything?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I got mine for 5 bucks. You could probably get more for yours because it has the box...

--rick


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

From the looks of most of the pieces, I can see quite a bit of rust build up. The track pieces themself look worthless except for the High Bank straights I noticed in the back of the pic but you could get your money back on just the Speed Shifter and the Motorroarrr!

Save the Cobblestone Chicane as it can be made into an adapter by placing any other brand track on top then slide it away from the end until the slot lines up, mark then cut and add the jumper wires. I did this some years back with some AfX track I wanted to add to my Tyco Lok track. Also work with crossovers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would into all the Tyco stuff, totally. What kinda deal we talkin?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

U got PM!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey is that a class A track in the background??behind the slotstuff?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Sizzlers track.


----------

